# Pixie parts wanted



## pixie (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi 
I have just completed the restoration of a pixie motor bike and in need of a spare motor for parts can anyone help me please. I also want to get a manuel.
Ralph
email ralph.Dekker@hotmail.com


----------



## thehugheseum (Jun 11, 2013)

Any pix of your pixie?


----------



## gtflyte (Jun 11, 2013)

pixie said:


> Hi
> I have just completed the restoration of a pixie motor bike and in need of a spare motor for parts can anyone help me please. I also want to get a manuel.
> Ralph
> email ralph.Dekker@hotmail.com



Are you looking for the Parts List manual for the Endor Pixie Bicycle Motor
or the Instructions manual for the Endor Pixie Bicycle Motor
there is two booklets.




GT


----------



## gtflyte (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Jul 1, 2013)

*pixie parts needed*

Hi I just got what I think is a good pixie engine, and now I need the twist grip and shifter lever, as well as the big rear sprocket and the parts that go with it, and the little chain.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pixie (Jul 2, 2013)

*Pixie parts*

Hi Lawrence
Sorry I do not have any of thses parts but will update you if I find any and where you can get themBest Regards
Ralph


----------



## pixie (Jul 2, 2013)

*Pixie parts*



gtflyte said:


> View attachment 100142View attachment 100143View attachment 100144




Hi Yes I am looking for both these manuels , give me a call for price
450-542-5123 or e-mail ralph.dekker@hotmail.com
Ralph


----------



## JMbicycles (Aug 9, 2021)

gtflyte said:


> View attachment 100142View attachment 100143View attachment 100144



Hi @gtflyte , I recently acquired a pixie motor and am wondering if copies (or originals) of the manuals are available. 
Thank you


----------

